# Sound Blaster Live 24 External driver



## bfrank1972 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Just bought an external SB Live 24 usb unit from ebay, but they didn't send the driver disc. Would anyone here be able to help me out or point me in the right direction to get the proper drivers? Windows installs one when I plug it in, but I'm not sure it will be sufficient for working with REW. Thanks!

Brad


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

http://support.creative.com/downloads/SoftwareAutoUpdate.aspx


----------



## bfrank1972 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link John - I've already been there and it doesn't seem the drivers for the Live 24 external are there anymore. Alot of the newer cards are there - are any of these drivers compatible with the live 24 external? Thanks,

Brad


----------



## bfrank1972 (Aug 15, 2008)

Good grief - huge apologies for even posting, I *just* now saw that tiny link at the bottom of the page.


----------

